# Cold smoking already cooked sausage?



## smokingb (Oct 29, 2013)

Hello everyone, I just purchased a couple pounds of roasted sausage from my butcher and it taste great but needs a little smoke flavor.  My question is can I cold smoke the sausage and then heat it up when I want a snack to munch on?  I want to avoid warming it up too many times. Will the meat absorb any cold smoke flavor or does it need to be warmed as it smokes?


----------



## venture (Oct 29, 2013)

Chef Jimmy would be your go to guy on this one.

Personally, I would not do it.  Even cooked meat or any leftover food has a limited shelf life in the 40 to 140 zone.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## smokingb (Oct 29, 2013)

I hear what your saying but I can smoke at air temp which right now is just above freezing in the evening here in Michigan


----------



## venture (Oct 30, 2013)

Makes me cold just to read it on the screen!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## humdinger (Oct 31, 2013)

Hey SmokingB,
Yeah sometimes on this forum you gotta specify that we live in the winter wonderland. There's a lot of folks who are still seeing 80's and 90's right now.

Anyhoo, As long as the sausage stays below 40 degrees you should be fine. Put an hour of smoke on them and that should be enough to bump up the flavor. If not, you now know for next time.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 31, 2013)

If the temp in the smoker can be kept below 40°F, you can smoke that sausage for hours or even days until you reach the desired flavor. Any smoker temp between 40° and 80°F you can only smoke for 2 hours before chilling as quickly as possible. If you will have any of it over 5 days Vac-Pac or wrap well and freeze it...JJ


----------



## smokingb (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks for the advice.  One lucky thing about living in the north is the fall temperatures.  As for the smoker I use, I got the master built 30 electric smoker and the cold smoke conversion kit.  I modified this rig by adding 6 feet of stove pipe between the smoker and the cold smoke box.  The smoke cools down after about 3 feet so the added length is over kill, but it works so why mess with it.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 1, 2013)

Non-proteolytic types of botulinum begin to multiply at 38°F, so it's wise to keep the temperature safely below that.



~Martin


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi Brandon, and welcome to SMF!  If you would be so kind as to put your location in your profile, others will know what area you are in and can advise you properly!  Thank you so much!


----------

